# Animal communicators



## Blackburn (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey everyone!
Has anyone ever used a animal communicator or a animal psychic?
I've been thinking about brining one out to my barn and having them talk to a bunch of the horses.
Have you ever used one? Where they good or bad? Who did you use?

Thanks!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

No, not only is it against my belief, but I think they are coo coo.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

No, I don't really believe in that sort of thing. My friend just went to a Psychic this weekend. She is very happy with how it went, so more power to her, but it still cost her $95 for 20 minutes of gabbering about things. No thanks.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I have hear good and bad it depents on the person so check around before you spend your money I know this dose not help sorry


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

There are a lot of "fakes" out there, but then you have people with a true gift.

Its actually *for* my religion, in a way ;-) So I agree with them, if you get someone with a real gift.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Once some neighbors told me about how they had taken their dog to a pet psychic after it had bit their daughter.
They paid the woman $300.
She spent 2 hours in a room "speaking" with the dog.
Her diagnosis?
It was 
_ aggressive _

Save your money OP


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Kathy George. I've heard a LOT of positive things about her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

DriftingShadow said:


> Once some neighbors told me about how they had taken their dog to a pet psychic after it had bit their daughter.
> They paid the woman $300.
> She spent 2 hours in a room "speaking" with the dog.
> Her diagnosis?
> ...


****...sorry, but that was funny.

I thought it was hilarious that a friend of mine took her dogs to a pet psychiatrist. She had gotten a new dog and they would constantly fight. As far as I followed, their "sessions" never helped. In my opinion, they needed a trainer, not a puppy shrink.

I don't think I'd ever use an animal communicator to fix a problem. It would be a fun parlor trick though. There are some things I would like to figure out about Raina, but thats one expensive parlor trick and I have bills to pay.

I saw an equine communicator at The Equine Affaire once. She seemed pretty spot on about a lot of stuff. Though again, that stuff can be faked very easily.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

A forum friend knows a lady who claims to communicate with animals. This friend is halfway across the US from me and apparently this lady can "read" animals at great distances. She'd tell me about these instances and most were so vague that any animal in that demographic could have fit in. We asked her to do my mare one day. 

It was still rather vague, but asked if I had checked her vision lately and if she had been having issues with her right leg up to her shoulder. I'm not going to pay my vet (who lives 2 hours away and the bill would be through the roof) to come check my mare's vision on a hunch from some lady over 1300 miles away. However, the only thing that made me consider it is that Abby has been tripping on her right front leg often enough for me to note it for quite a while, so that was weird to mention. Buuut it doesn't seem to be causing her much pain if any, so also not going to ring my vet in a rush about it. 

*shrug* I've never personally had someone blow my mind, so I just let people do their thing.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have always been a bit 'fey' so I am not a disbeliever in psychics however, there are a lot of clever people who are good at reading body language and will come out with all sorts of things that make it seem as if they are able to tell you things that they shouldn't know.

Ever watch the Mentalist or John Edward - two different programmes but both making good points!

I have yet to meet anyone who has been able to read an animal!

Some years ago some people brought an animal psychic from the USA to the UK to read their racehorse.
This was a good jump racer that was refusing to start and generally being nappy.

This woman told them all sorts of things like the horse wanted a different stable, he needed more carrots and certain other things being done for him. I cannot remember exactly what the horse wanted but it was all, to my thinking, rubbish.
The horse's wishes were carried out, guess what? He was still nappy so never kept his side of the bargain.

These people brought the psychic to see our horses and their other youngsters which were kept here.
I had a 5 year old TB that had a virus which he could not get over. He was badly effected by it. He was miserable, his eyes and coat were dull. He did not look anything like any of the other horses.
This woman stopped and told me that this poor horse had been so overworked. He had been galloped around all his life and when he jumped socked in the mouth. Mostly ridden by men, he hated them for the abuse. 
During all this 'conversation' I kept my poker face, I never gave anything away and let her waffle. She went on for nearly 30 minutes, at the end I took great delight telling her that the horse had never been ridden by a man, he had never been galloped and never been jumped. 
Give the woman her due, she immediately said "All this was in a previous life!'

As for the other horse, he came to me, he was misaligned so that was corrected. There was nothing wrong with him other than the fact he was bored with race training. A season following Foxhounds, and he was as happy as Larry, he went back into training with a different trainer and went on to win several races.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> No, I don't really believe in that sort of thing. My friend just went to a Psychic this weekend. She is very happy with how it went, so more power to her, but it still cost her $95 for 20 minutes of gabbering about things. No thanks.


 
I wanna do that! and make that kinda money. Course, gabbering for 20 minutes is harder than is sounds.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

There's a woman over here in New Zealand who apparently can communicate with animals. She has done readings for several of my friends who have shared said readings. All she requires is a photo of the animal and depending on how many questions you have/how long she spends is how much you pay.

At first when I saw a reading, I sat there thinking "what on earthhhh is this cr*p?1"... she gives the animal a voice and they speak in full proper, almost formal language. As a fiction writer myself, well I could make an animal talk well too I guess! However, several of the readings actually had information that was spot on to the animals that were NOT suggestive in the questions. One friend in particular has had readings done on most of her horses. Some of the things said throw me off, but generally she gets down to work and as long as you ignore the proper talking, it seems to answer some things... what's more, something was raised about one horse in particular that my friend had no clue about... and sure enough once examined it matched up... the issue was in the body, and all she gave the lady was a head shot.

Am I still dubious? Of course. I'm into spiritual beliefs myself, but I'm certainly aware more people are exploited than actually genuinely helped. However, if I were to ever try an animal communicator, I would use this woman. Her prices for a basic reading aren't too badly priced to waste lol!

However, I don't think I'd ever use it as a form of treatment... people are easily misled to think something is wrong and will pay out $$ for an issue that may not even exist. I'd like to think I'd not fool for something, but I do have that bottle of white lightening in my shed that a pushy farrier convinced me I needed and only used once... :wink:


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I feel like God is this best one to get the answers from lol
I don't know if I'd trust a scam artist around my animals, they may resent me for life!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Some people that are animal behavior experts can evaluate the history that a client gives and come up with a pretty good story as to what is wrong.


----------



## Blackburn (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm not wanting to use it as a treatment or anything. None of my horses have problems I want to fix or anything. I'm a bit skeptical my self. But I have a good horsey friend who uses one and her gelding has become 100% better. But again she didn't have any problems just was curious and took what her animal communicator said as just suggestions. 
I just thought it was an interesting topic....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

They _do_ exist, but like any type of seer the genuine ones tend to keep it under wraps because of ridicule by disbelievers. 

I'm extremely skeptical of anyone who heavily advertises, makes wild claims, slobbers out a bunch of woo-woo jargon, and wants a boatload of money to 'read' your animal. _Those_ are the charlatans.

Anyone with a true gift tends to only reveal themselves to people they can trust.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Are you sure you want to know what your animals think of you? I know I sure don't. I'm sticking with they love me


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I have used one. Going in to it, I was looking at it as entertainment only. And I can say that I totally enjoyed the hour and a half I spoke to this lady.

She works over the phone. She is given the name of the animal, species, and age. That is it. Her specialty is horses. She does not ask for registered name or even your location so it would be pretty difficult to "look up" information on your horse. When I used her, I told her it was a 7 year old Paint named Bailey. That is all I said.

She did not ask me leading questions. The first thing she told me was that Bailey was sorry. She had no way of knowing that Bailey had bucked me off (which is what Prompted me to contact her). She told me that Bailey had 
been very scared when I got in the saddle because the only other time she had been ridden was by a teenage boy that just threw the saddle on her back and forced himself on her...hurting her and making her very skittish.

That was all true. Bailey was a horse I was thinking of buying because the owner was scared of her and the only person that had ever ridden her was the owner's teenage son...who recently went away to college.

I have no idea how she could have known that. I didn't tell her I had been bucked off. Once again, all she had was the name, Bailey, age and breed.

I will admit, after she gave me that information, I did speak freely about my situation and she could have very well have gathered info from what I was telling her. But she helped me come to the conclusion that Bailey was not the right horse for me. 

This communicator was recommended to me from friends that had used her. She does NOT advertise at all. She gets clients from word of mouth only. She does not accept credit cards and just asks you to send her a check after she does the reading.

I have no idea how she knew what she did. I don't know if she is legit or not. I would never use her in place of a vet or other professional. I still view it as entertainment and as long as someone remains a healthy skeptic, I don't see anything wrong with consulting one. In fact, I have an appointment with her on Friday to communicate with the horse I ended up buying.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I do talk to all my animals including cats, dogs, and horses, and they do respond back either verbally or by body movement making quite clear what they try to say. And it's also free. :wink: However I would not use one, because I don't see a point of paying $$ for something like that.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I wanna do that! and make that kinda money. Course, gabbering for 20 minutes is harder than is sounds.


 Oh I could gabber all day for that sort of money - in fact I gabber all day for nothing so getting paid would be wonderful
*Corgi* It would be no surprise to me at all if someone told me that each and every one of my horses was 'sorry'. Bloody right they should be sorry, they poo just where they are going to lie down. they wait till they come into the stable to pee, they roll when I turn them out all clean and shiny.... I could just keep going on and on. They are thankless creatures!!!
Anyway - How do you think they would answer this question - 
Me - Would you like to go out and work hard in the menage in the heat & the flies or would you rather stay in the stable and eat yummy carrots all day long?
No prizes for getting that one right!!!
Absolutely *Poppy *I want to believe they love me not that they just humour me because I'm the crazy lady who feeds them!!!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha due to the looks my girl gives me, I believe her to be a very foul mouthed animal that is continously planning my demise that is only postponed due to dinner or breakfast being served.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Even if someone can get into the mind of your horse, your horse is not sitting around thinking about being sorry that you fell off. In fact, they have forgotten about that. They are thinking about whatever moment they are in. They may feel stressed, anxious, or otherwise bad when we go to put on a saddle that they remember hurts their back. But horses think about the here and now. They are not as complex as we are. Horses that we ride are not our children. They are adults and our partners; they should be respected as such.

If somebody says, "Poor little horsey is all mad that you hurt her feelings," then they are making it up. Horses just don't think that way.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> They _do_ exist, but like any type of seer the genuine ones tend to keep it under wraps because of ridicule by disbelievers.
> 
> I'm extremely skeptical of anyone who heavily advertises, makes wild claims, slobbers out a bunch of woo-woo jargon, and wants a boatload of money to 'read' your animal. _Those_ are the charlatans.
> 
> Anyone with a true gift tends to only reveal themselves to people they can trust.


This ^


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I could class myself as a psychic!

I can walk into a barn with a dozen horses, and give you a good 'reading' as to how a horse behaves. I do not communicate with their thoughts but I can assess a lot of how a horse carries itself, its look and its attitude. 
An example of this is that I can see by the muscles whether a horse is misaligned. All this can be done as I am just stood there I read the body language, both of the horse and if telling an owner, their language in response to my remarks.

The fact that I can see and feel misalignment in a horse tells me of problems the rider might have when riding. The horse's manners or lack of, gives a good understanding of how the horse behaves and, tie all this into a story of what happened before this person owned the animal lays the 'blame' on someone else for their lack of horsemanship.

Having said this I have met more than one genuine psychic that reads humans. One Jess, was spell binding. The first time I met her she was well into her 60's and I was about 13 and working in a cafe waitressing. Jess was serving behind the counter.
My sister came in to return a Coke bottle. At that time a deposit was charged on the bottle. Sis placed the bottle on the counter and turned to walk out. Jess called her back but my sister just said that she had not paid a deposit. 
Jess called her back and said that she was going to go in for a competition with a male partner. They would win the first competition but not to be in to much of a hurry because there would be a second part and neither would look as smart but, they would win the whole thing and get an enormous cup. 

About a month later my sister was at a horse show. The pony she normally rode was lame so she was riding another, Simon, that she rarely rode. They went in for a riding class and won. Their next class was a jumping class so she took the plaits out of his mane and took her jacket off. Somehow her jacket got knocked on the floor and was covered in grass and a few footprints!
Next thing there was an announcement that Brigadier Green had donated a cup and it had been decided that there would be a championship for all the riding classes so all those placed first or second were to go back into the ring for a ride off.
My sister was upset because they were not very smart! She didn't want to go in but was made to. She was the youngest (9) by far. The senior class had 20 year old riders.
She won and collected an enormous cup and it was then she remembered what Jess had said. 

That woman could read a glass of water and if she sat down to give you a reading it was shocking as to how correct she was, not just about the future but things in the past that she had no way of knowing. 

Believe that and you have to believe in animal communicators. 
I have yet to meet one.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Foxhunter said:


> I could class myself as a psychic!


Naw, that's just knowing horses and being able to read body language and subtle signs. All of us can do that with our own animals, but I give you props for being able to do it with unfamiliar ones that you've just met. 

So are you saying the story about Jess and the older lady was total bupkiss, or that it actually happened? If it actually happened then yes, you have to give credence to people who can actually communicate with animals in a way others can't even if you personally haven't yet met one.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Naw, that's just knowing horses and being able to read body language and subtle signs. All of us can do that with our own animals, but I give you props for being able to do it with unfamiliar ones that you've just met.
> 
> So are you saying the story about Jess and the older lady was total bupkiss, or that it actually happened? If it actually happened then yes, you have to give credence to people who can actually communicate with animals in a way others can't even if you personally haven't yet met one.


The Jess story was true. She has long since passed and I hope her beliefs were met.

As for reading body language of animals I have learned a lot over the years but have always had a 'way' with them since I was a small child.

As I said earlier, I have always been a bit 'fey' in a very extraordinary way. I will suddenly come out the something totally wild and state it as a fact. When asked why I said it I usually say "I heard it on the radio." I would swear that I had heard it or read it. No one else had heard about it and so I apologise and forget it - until a couple of weeks later it comes to be. As this is usually to do with an accident and to someone I do not know, I have never wanted to learn how to become more 'in tune' for want of better words.

It has happened many times - once on the underground in London when I suddenly touched a man I was sitting next to, on the arm and blurted out "Excuse me Sir, are you flying to America soon?" He was American though I had no reason to know this and he was flying home for Christmas. I went on to tell him if his flight was 103 and if it was to change it.
He looked at me as if I was insane and asked why I said this and all I could say was that I 'read' it in his newspaper. Obviously that was not so but it was what I felt I had done. 

One of my greatest regrets is not knowing if he took that flight or not because PanAm flight 103 was the plane brought down by a bomb over the town of Lockerbie, Scotland.

Creepy but true.

The genuine psychics have a true gift and those that use it for good, be it for animals or humans can be a true help for those concerned. It is weeding out the charlatans that needs to be sorted.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Thats why its so hard to find one who is true to their practice as they are honest.

I know a woman who is a natural healer. I met her at a friend's place. At the end of the event, she told me "Your tailbone is twisted". I believed her because it had been hurting for months. I asked her how she knew and she told me it was in how I was walking. No one else, even my friends, noticed that I walked differently...and I certainly didn't notice. But it was subtle. I went to the chiropractor and she confirmed it, my hip was tipped and the tendons connecting to my tailbone were pulling on it and causing it to twist.

She COULD have lied and classified herself as a psychic for being intouch with the human body and how it moves, but she wasn't a psychic. She was a healer who knew her job. 

Animal "psychics" are on a different level than physical, and you are only touching the physical plane by reading body language. There is a whole other world outside physical though, and many people know how to access and understand it. These people don't exploit their gifts to make a name for themselves, they offer their services to heal.

Its just a practice that has long since been mowed over and either made evil by religion and shunned and ignored through fear of consequence. Now that we are in a developing age, those with gifts are beginning to speak up a little, and the hoaxes are the loudest of all.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Foxhunter said:


> The genuine psychics have a true gift and those that use it for good, be it for animals or humans can be a true help for those concerned. It is weeding out the charlatans that needs to be sorted.


Yes ma'am, totally agree.

Sounds as if you're a seer. There are different types, and not all of them deal with precognition. I like the term 'fey'. It does seem to describe your condition quite well.

There are also people known as seekers. They tend to feel rather than see, but their gifts are no less powerful. They can 'see' in a limited way, but usually only powerful entities or people who have passed who have meant something to them.

And that's all I'm going to say, because I don't need people asking me how I know certain things..... :wink:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> And that's all I'm going to say, because I don't need people asking me how I know certain things..... :wink:


We already know you are a crazy old bat! :wink::lol:
(please don't hurt me)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

AlexS said:


> We already know you are a crazy old bat! :wink::lol:
> (please don't hurt me)


HEY! I RESEMBLE THAT REMARK! :rofl:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I am starting to think that I hear you thinking..............


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Celeste said:


> I am starting to think that I hear you thinking..............


SpeedRacer doesn't think, she plots... :lol:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

So I used an animal communicator recently. She doesn't advertise and was recommended. She only cost $20, and honestly I thought it was pure manure but it was $20 so what the heck, may as well. 


Part of what she said was 

as far as pain. His entire left side is a mess!. He cannot engage his left side due to pain and discomfort. This is being caused by misalignments of his spine. He would like the help of chiropractor for this. The main pain starts at his withers and goes to two vert before his pelvis. The pain in his left shoulder, knee and hock are related to his misalignments in his spine. he has some ligament pain in the left fetlock, nothing serious but it's there. and the only other thing he asked for is a farrier, he has something wrong in his right foot. although he couldn't tell me what. LOL kept saying not sure... 
so... things you can check are angle ( too high or low) , thrush, abscess etc... 


OK so I have been having a chiro out to my horse. I hadn't posted about it at the time on any internet boards. A few friends knew, but close friends who had no reason to tell the world.

Either the communicator or the chiro is wrong, it's mainly in his pelvis. But it's totally out of alignment. 

I was so shocked at what this lady told me that I went to the barn minutes after reading her email. Don't you friggin know he had heat in his right front hoof. He still has it now, he's not lame, farrier was back out doing other horses, I had him look, nothing is off with his feet, but he does have this heat. 


I totally just sent off $20 thinking it should be good for a laugh - and I was shocked. She knew nothing other than my name and my horses name, and his tail hair.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a funny story about a friend of mine's horse... 

She was going away to school and she needed to do something with her horse. She actually gets in touch with her horses breeder and the breeder says she will take the horse for free while she goes to college. Well we go down there and we have lunch while the horse is settling down in the barn, well it was more like she came home then settling which was pretty cool. Anyways, she told us at lunch how she can talk to animals. We just kind of "yeah, sure"-ed her. The next morning we get up and start tacking up to ride. She told us last night she came down to talk see Pix and she told her about someone at our barn, though she didn't say who. She gave an ACCURATE description of him, with the topping on the cake being a red bandana he ALWAYS carried. He was caught a few times being unnecessarly rough with the animals. When he would go into her paddock she would put her ears FLAT back, snap at him, and try to spin and kick him. It was ONLY him she didn't like. It was VERY eerie. She doesn't do this for money or anything so I don't believe she has any reason to lie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

See, now I'm getting curious.

I might just spring for a 15 minute session for Raina. Maybe that will be my "Silly things we do" thing. I believe in the practice and the gift, I just never really thought about personally getting a reading.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

I've gone to an animal communicator twice now (same one) - once to talk to my cat, once to talk to my horse. I went as a lark for the cat, thinking it was going to be a bunch of Gypsy Tent Palm Reading ya-yas along the lines of the "tall dark stranger" and "taking a long journey", only for cats.

To my utter surprise, she came up with a ton of stuff that is totally true and totally unpredictable. Stuff like she knew that my cat likes to go into his cat carrier (if you know cats, you'll know this isn't something ANYONE would *guess* randomly about a cat). AND that he likes to go into his carrier because it means he's getting to travel, because he loves to travel, and he loves going on airplanes and staying in hotel rooms, especially ones where he can sit in the window. This is 100% true - I commuted for six years and always took my cat with me, and he does, actually, love to go on planes and meet security screening agents and the rest. Then she also knew that my husband took the cat to work (true), had a description of his office (true), and observed that NEXT time he did that, he needed to make a litter box for the cat (true). Not only had she never met either of us, but she didn't have my last name, my address, or any of my husband's name, which is not the same as mine anyway. So no chance she could have done any research on him, or even on me.

She volunteered the information that the cat was very unhappy because my house (she knew it was mine, and not mine and my husband's...true, because we were living in different states) had gotten VERY untidy lately and the cat did NOT like that and wanted to know when it was going to go back to being nice again. And by the way, he thought that the carpet on his kitty scratch hut was needing to be new. All true. House was a mess because I was getting ready to move, and the cat had obviously been unhappy about something, which is why I had taken him to the animal communicator in the first place. She put together a big untidy pile of things on her table, and then pounced it, and said "he's saying it's like this." And so it was. Just that morning I'd been sorting a bunch of paperwork out on the dining room table, and the cat had been rocketing around the place and kept leaping up on the table and pouncing the stacks of papers. Very annoying. But not in the least big "general" or "guessy" on the part of the communicator. There was more, too, along these same lines of unexpected (and accurate) detail.

So when I got my horse, I lined up a visit, just to see what she'd have to say about that. Same kind of incredible detail. She knew he'd been lame in his right hind for a while (but that it was better) and that this had made his left front sore, which he didn't think I realized (and I didn't). She knew that his lower right teeth right next to the bar had overgrown and made his mouth sore (dentist confirmed he had a ramp there that had, in fact, created a lesion on the inside of his cheek). She knew that he wasn't thrilled with his paddock buddy, who he considered to be an unsteady sort of individual (also true - he was rooming with a nutty 5 year old). She told me that the horse thought the farrier wasn't doing his feet right and that they were too small (they were, and it turns out that my trainer and a new farrier both thought so too). She said the horse was confused by the kind of riding we had been doing, and wanted to know just what it was that we were going to be doing (true: he's a retired jumper, and we're learning dressage). Before that part of the conversation, she told me that he thought he should be doing more jumping, and volunteered the information that he was showing her pictures of jumps that he used to do, and they were all impossibly and frighteningly huge (true: he was a GP show jumper). I should point out that at this time, even I didn't have access to his USEF records, and so even I did not know that he'd been on the GP jumping circuit. He complained about being in a dirt paddock (he is on a dry lot) and wanted to know why he couldn't go out on the grass like some of the other horses (potential health issue). He asked if he could get turned out with the paint mare instead of the current guy (later, we did, and it worked out really well until he got confused when she went into season). He wanted to know if he could have a stall with a window so he could look outside, not just into the barn (he's on an inside stall, gets a ton of turnout, but there are stalls that have runouts attached to them...and once I got his records and history 9 months later, the barn he used to be at was one where all of the stalls had exterior access dutch-doors).

So, yeah, I've used an animal communicator and would do so again with no qualms. Not just any one though...I'd use the same one.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> The Jess story was true. She has long since passed and I hope her beliefs were met.
> 
> As for reading body language of animals I have learned a lot over the years but have always had a 'way' with them since I was a small child.
> 
> ...


I think I know what you mean, Foxhunter. And yes, I'd describe it as fey too. I see bad stuff before it happens, or just "know" stuff. I knew which exact suburb someone lived in before they told me (and there were literally hundreds of suburbs it could have been), I always knew which combination of majors someone as soon as I met them, and I always know when something bad has happened to someone I care about. And while my rational, science-loving brain is saying "aaargh this is all baloney!", it can't account for how things are. I've tried thinking "coincidence" but it happens too regularly, and there's too much of a pattern for coincidence to easily explain it.

People keep thinking I have really good reaction times (they're, but not THAT good). What actually happens is that I see something falling before it starts falling, so I have extra seconds to put my hand there and catch it. There was this time when I saw this little toddler running around in the park as I was walking along a busy road. Something in my head told me there was an opening in the park wall, and that the kid would run to it and I actually started running toward the gate before the kid did. I got there just before she did and stopped her from running out onto the busy road. 

Usually with precognition I don't see more than a few minutes ahead, but it's handy. It's awful though when I'm too far away to do anything about it, I end up feeling guilty afterward.

If I did end up using an animal communicator it'd be one of the "hidden", quiet sorts. I'm still a sceptic but I can't happily reconcile my scepticism with my own experience. Very confusing LOL.

Randomly, I also used to know which horses had scratched from a race before they were announced, and which horses had fallen before they were called (I didn't have a TV so had to rely on radio). Never knew the winners, though - such a pity, I'd be rich! :mrgreen:


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

When I save up a little, I'm definitely calling a communicater to see their take on Raina. They can audio record the call too for a small extra fee, and its not that expensive.

The only thing that makes me hesitate is that Raina and I have gone head-to-head on a couple things in the past and if she brings it up, I'll be all "Well SHE STARTED IT!" >_<


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

AlexS said:


> SpeedRacer doesn't think, she plots... :lol:


As well as scheme, devise, hatch, and machinate! Muaahaahaa! :twisted:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Next weeks winning lottery numbers anyone????????

After a few weeks of working at the yard I spent many years at I mentioned to my boss that all of the horses seemed to be very edgy and spooky along a short stretch of very ordinary quiet lane we sometimes rode along, they were not spooky horses so it puzzled me, especially when a new horse that was a really well behaved been there done it all type tried to swing around and bolt back in the opposite direction the first time he was ridden along there
Apparently it was where the bodies of two children - victims of a serial killer were found buried in a ditch


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Jaydee...that was creepy....so early in the morning....;-)

Anyway, I'd love to have a good communicator out. I know absolute nothing about my two horse's past. The research I did so far hit roadblocks everywhere, from not being able to contact a last recorded owner of one to the breeder of the other flat out lying.
Some things I can figure out by their reactions to certain things, but I'd sure like to know more.

Just don't know where to find a good one.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Jaydee...that was creepy....so early in the morning....;-)
> 
> Anyway, I'd love to have a good communicator out. I know absolute nothing about my two horse's past. The research I did so far hit roadblocks everywhere, from not being able to contact a last recorded owner of one to the breeder of the other flat out lying.
> Some things I can figure out by their reactions to certain things, but I'd sure like to know more.
> ...


 The arabian horse I had for a few years used to stand in the barn at night and get all spooky about something he was convinced he could see but I couldn't. Now that really did freak me out on a dark winters night when I was on my own!!!
You could try Googling 'animal communicators but I think they would most likely tell you your horses didn't like the colour of your jacket or they preferred a different sort of apple
Sorry guys I am just such a cynical person. Please forgive me all you believers!!!!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

In case of some spare money (is there such a thing at all?!) I would like to try this out and see what somebody has to say about Snickers - or in his name.  I know that his first trainer contacted an animal communicator about the horses she trained. The communicator got his character right and told that he used to be a human in his previous lives and had come back relive the cycle and have some fun. Well, knowing Snickers, I wouldn't be surprised if it really was true.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

jaydee said:


> Sorry guys I am just such a cynical person. Please forgive me all you believers!!!!


It's _good_ to be skeptical. That way, you won't get taken in by a charlatan.

Who asked about the lottery numbers? Sorry, but it doesn't work like that. If it did, all real psychics/seers would be rich. :wink:

I honestly believe that everyone has some sort of gift, but they either aren't aware of it or deny it exists.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> It's _good_ to be skeptical. That way, you won't get taken in by a charlatan.
> 
> Who asked about the lottery numbers? Sorry, but it doesn't work like that. If it did, all real psychics/seers would be rich. :wink:
> 
> I honestly believe that everyone has some sort of gift, but they either aren't aware of it or deny it exists.


 I was kidding about the lottery numbers!!!
We only use a small part of our brain so no doubt the unused part has some function that we've either forgotten how to use but was vital to us in out more primitive past or we just dont know how to 'unlock'
We are essentially part of the animal world and yet look how less we rely on things like scent and even hearing because we dont need them any more for survival
Animals certainly manage to communicate things to each other without speech so why shouldn't we be able to do that
I can remember one time when someone had put some straw bales by the gateway between two paddocks and the group of youngsters saw them as 'monsters' and wouldn't go near them to get into the other paddock. An older mare walked over to the group and looked as if she was chatting to them then walked back to the other mares - not through the gate - but the youngsters immediately all walked calmly through like she had told them there was nothing to worry about


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Couldn't agree with you more, Speed Racer.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Jaydee, I can imagine. I got pretty freaked out one time too. My little mare had died of heart failure, in the paddock, her two buddies right there. They didn't mind having her body loaded on the truck and take her away, if I had tried to take her without them when she was alive, they would have turn down any structure holding them back from following her.
When I brought them in in the evening, nothing, no whinny, no searching, nothing. All peaceful. 
I had spoken to the truckdriver, asked him what will be done with her corps. He said he'd bring her to his place put her in a cooling chamber and the next day he would transport her to the incinerator, about 200 K's away.
Next evening I had brought the guys in, they were eating, all of the sudden they stopped, looked out the Backdoor, whinnied, and then went back to eating. Now that creeped me out. I guess they new more than I did. Oh, and no other horses anywhere near.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

jaydee said:


> We only use a small part of our brain.


Naw, that's an urban legend that for some reason continues to persist. 

Do we really use only 10 percent of our brains?: Scientific American

I do agree that as a species we've gotten too far away from the natural world, which accounts for 'losing' certain abilities. It's not that they're lost, it's just that we deny their existence.

People ask me how I can be so fascinated with science, yet believe in such things as psychic/seer/seeker abilities. They're one and the same to me. Science is the study of the natural world, and scientists will admit that what they DON'T know is in the majority. 

Denying the existence of different dimensions/abilities doesn't make them any less real to those who can access them. Science has a 'must prove before believed' approach, and I'm okay with that. They're just trying to figure out the same problems from a different direction.

Life and the universe are very complex things, and anyone who thinks this one tiny reality is all that there is to existence has a very narrow viewpoint.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Alright. Would someone please tell my horse to trust me to not put him in a situation that I didn't think he could handle and that we'd both be safe in and ask him if he's got any discomfort going on?

Seriously.
Or send me a referral to someone who can?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Naw, that's an urban legend that for some reason continues to persist.
> 
> Do we really use only 10 percent of our brains?: Scientific American
> 
> ...


 I'd never heard about the 10% thing - I was meaning in terms of ability not actual brain cells. I mean some people seem to use very little at all in terms of what they even bother to think about yet some people seem to use their brain to full capacity and never want to stop learning something new or solving things
I can never see that we - such a fragile race - could ever be the only thing out there on this tiny planet. Its an awful arrogant attitude to believe that we are on the enormous scale of things. I think of the vastness of it and it just astounds me. Its not like you could build a brick wall out there and say OK this is where it ends because there is going to be something on the other side of that wall
*Desertwoman* We saw the same thing when an old pony of ours died, the two young ones used to go stupid when we took him out of the field - he had been their 'nannie' but when he had to be put down they acted like nothing had happened - as if he was still there
Maybe our senses are just blinded by modern living and the need for a scientific explanation for everything
*Dancing arabians* I do think that trust is something you have to build on day by day and just takes longer in some horses. I have no problem with 'sacking out' though I think of it more in terms of 'getting used to stuff' but a plastic bag in the barn with me shaking it isn't the same as the monster plastic bag blowing in the side of the road. My oldest mare who I've had for 18 years and was very handled by humans from birth never does anything more than go 'oh' if something startles her yet she is very high geared in her attitude to life. My husband led her on to a tarp on the drive and wrapped it all around her to prove a point to someone - she had never seen a tarp before other than covering a pile of wood or something but had no fear of it at all because she knows we wouldn't ask her to do anything that would hurt her


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

jaydee said:


> I'd never heard about the 10% thing - I was meaning in terms of ability not actual brain cells. I mean some people seem to use very little at all in terms of what they even bother to think about, yet some people seem to use their brain to full capacity and never want to stop learning something new or solving things.


Oh yes, _that_ I fully agree with. Some people are actually proud of their ignorance, which truly does confound me.



jaydee said:


> Maybe our senses are just blinded by modern living and the need for a scientific explanation for everything.


Yep, science is as much a religion as any other, when people are willing to only believe in _one_ doctrine to explain things. 

There are far more things science doesn't explain than it does, and often theories that are taken as truths have to be completely dismantled when other evidence is discovered. Which is why I like science; the scientists are always willing to say, 'Oh we got that wrong. Let's move on.'


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Oh yes, _that_ I fully agree with. Some people are actually proud of their ignorance, which truly does confound me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well I am married to a scientist so I know all about admitting when you get it wrong - it happens all the time.
There is a good side of science which is about advancement for the better
There is a bad side when things are dismissed simply because no one has (yet) come up with an explanation for them
There is also a bad side when people ignore real scientific facts about things that matter and get sucked into journalistic hype spewed out by people who have never studied science at all, quite often fueled by celebrity figures who strugged to get beyond basic math in school. The worst is when Governments also get sucked into this hype and ignore good advice


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, I had my phone appointment with the animal communicator this morning. Like I said in a previous post on this thread, I have used her before and she only works from referrals, no advertising.

I gave her the name Isabella, approx. 18 years old, and a TB mix.

She told me she was going to "find her" and got silent for about 4 minutes. When she started talking she told me that she "had" Isabella and that horses communicate with her by mainly showing her pictures and that her words to me are her interpretation of the pictures she sees.

The first thing she said to me was that Isabella wanted to know if she was going to stay with me. She is confused about what her job is. She has known some really pushy people in the past and she wanted me to know that she doesn't mind hard work and I don't have to push her. 

Then she told me to please not shorten her name. She doesn't like it when I shorten it. She prefers Isabella...if Inhave to shorten it, Isabelle is ok but definitely not Izzy. (oops...LOL)

Now this is where it got interesting.....

She said that Isabella was holding back a part of herself. She has been passed around and passed around from person to person and hard work was always expected of her. She was wondering when the hard work was going to start again. She wasn't allowing herself to completely relax because she keeps waiting to be uprooted again. She showed the communicator a bruised heart, meaning that she has been heartbroken in the past and no longer allows herself to get attached to anyone.

She showed that she has discomfort in her right poll and right scapula...tightness in her left hip. The communicator is a certified equine massage therapist and she gave me suggestions on how to work on that.

I asked about a bridge that she is suddenly afraid to cross and she said that she is not testing me...she is truly afraid of the bridge. It feels different to her all of a sudden and suggested the BO check it out to see if it has shifted at all.

Before I go on...let me tell you my horses's background:

She is a retired polo pony from Argentina. She had had several owners and played polo for most of her life. The owner that had her before she ended up with the people I bought her from let her starve in a field for several months.

After that point in the reading, I filled the communicator in on her background a little. She asked Isabella about polo and she showed her bumping other horses out of the way...and she said she was very proud of her gameplay.

The communicator asked me what I needed Isabella to know. I said I needed her to know that she has a home with me for life. No more shuffling around. She can relax....she is HOME. I told her her hard work is over and that what we are dong now is all I am going to ask of her. Trail rides and fun arena work. I told her she will always have enough food. And that I would like for her to "let me in" a bit more. Isabella is a wonderful horse...but she is very independent and standoffish. I always sense she has a wall up around her. The communicator " relayed" my messages.

We then talked about some training techniques that may work with her. Just some generic things that work with most horses.

We spoke for over an hour.

I went in to this knowing it was for my entertainment and she was able to come up with some very accurate things. Is she legit? I have no idea...and I don't care. I will try out the massage techniques and see if I notice anything. 

Like I said before, as long as you go in to a reading knowing that you may or may not get some useful information and you are willing to pay the money, I don't see any harm. I enjoyed our conversation and I feel good about it.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

corgi said:


> Well, I had my phone appointment with the animal communicator this morning. Like I said in a previous post on this thread, I have used her before and she only works from referrals, no advertising.
> 
> I gave her the name Isabella, approx. 18 years old, and a TB mix.
> 
> ...


Thanks or updating us on this. I would be interested to know if anything changes in the next couple weeks/months with her.

Raina has a HUGE wall up around her and I'm wondering what thats about. She's a lot less stand-offish than she used to be. She actually shoved her head into my arms and closed her eyes while I held her the other day...and this is from a horse that would rear and flip to get away from people.

I want to have a consultation in the next couple weeks. Hope my call is as cool as yours


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Thanks or updating us on this. I would be interested to know if anything changes in the next couple weeks/months with her.
> 
> Raina has a HUGE wall up around her and I'm wondering what thats about. She's a lot less stand-offish than she used to be. She actually shoved her head into my arms and closed her eyes while I held her the other day...and this is from a horse that would rear and flip to get away from people.
> 
> I want to have a consultation in the next couple weeks. Hope my call is as cool as yours


 My pinto was exactly the same when I bought her 18 months ago, at the time I thought I was crazy keeping her but now she is loving, affectionate and building up trust more and more each day. 
Even if I had known what had happened to her in the past it wouldn't have changed the fact that I had to give her a reason to want to be with me and have faith in me. Only time, patience, good handling and understanding will do that
If these communicators can help you/make you happy then its money well spent but you're the only one that can make difference to your horse


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, of course. I just think it would be interesting to hear their take on things. I don't really know whats happened to her. She has scars all over her nose though so I can imagine. Firm, gentle handling will always bring out the best in a horse, regardless of whether you know their past.


----------



## Nutz4Cords (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm gonna put my two cents in: 12 years ago I adopted a 3 year old Komondor. He was a Champion,(his breeder shows extensively), but he hated Dog Shows and hated to be kennel dog. He would bark non stop when his breeder wasn't with him. He would stress very badly in strange buildings. I was tied to him on a 6 foot lead 24/7 for 6 weeks and we bonded. I had him talk to a Pet Communicator mostly for fun. She was kind of different, but she said did sound like something my son would say. A few years later we got him a baby sister(whom he hated) and the baby sister got a pet duck. Shilo wanted to eat the duck(who was the size of an egg). Everybody was speculating that he wanted to eat the duck because he hated his sister, that it was because we had him on a raw food diet...Finally I called the Pet Communicator. My husband said that may as well trow the money in the toilet, 'cause there was no way Shilo wasn't gonna kill the duck. She(the Pet Communicator) asked him why he wants to eat the duck and he said that he thought it would taste good. She told him that the duck wasn't for eating, that she is part of our family and he said OK. It sounded totally nuts, but from that moment on Shilo was just fine with the duck. She would walk in his mouth and clean his teeth. She wouls lay eggs in his cords. It's pretty hard to be skeptical after that. I know that there are lots of frauds out there, but there are some with a real gift. If you want her number I'll have to dig it out(if she's still in business). My daughter expresses herself very clearly and I didn't need to talk to her in years.


----------

